# Software > BSD & MacOS X >  AWMN Mac Community

## koki

Έφτιαξα πρόσφατα ένα μικρό tut με κάποια βασικά

εδώ


Θα θέλατε να κάνουμε ένα wiki ή και ακόμα καλύτερα ένα awmn site για Mac?

Σκέφτομαι να το ξεκινήσω κάνοντας register mac.awmn και βάζοντας κάποια βασικά σχετικά εργαλεία. Πρώτα από όλα ένα wiki.

Εγώ τώρα το καλοκαίρι θα έχω χρόνο και όρεξη.

Περιμένω ιδέες.

----------


## bchris

Καλη κινηση.
Κι εγω απο ιδεες πασχω, το wiki ακουγεται καλο ομως.

Μερικα tutorial ισως....

----------


## racer

Μέσα για wiki, αλλά θα πρέπει να είναι accessible απο το inet, δεν υπάρχει ακόμα AWMN στο UK γμτ...

----------


## koki

> Μέσα για wiki, αλλά θα πρέπει να είναι accessible απο το inet, δεν υπάρχει ακόμα AWMN στο UK γμτ...


Don't you worry. Έχω static για τουλ. 6 μήνες ακόμα.

----------


## Billgout

Μέσα!
Λείπει ο Μάρτης απ' τη Σαρακοστή  ::

----------


## thriloshelmug

Βασικά παιδιά τη θέλετε να κ;νέτε γιατι δεν εχω awmn και δεν μπορώ΄να δώ το λινκ

----------


## pavlidisd

Mac mini Rulezzzz!!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nkladakis

> Mac mini Rulezzzz!!!!


τι έγινε? αγόρασες κανένα?

----------


## pavlidisd

Ναι έχω ένα εδώ και 1 μήνα...

Κάνει τα πάντα και συμφέρει!  ::  

Το πήρα με τον μεγάλο επεξεργαστή, τον 80άρη σκληρό και το dvd-recorder!

To λειτουργικό είναι απλά κορυφή!

----------


## pavlidisd

Νίκο μήπως έχει το avatar σου σε μεγάλη ανάλυση να μου το δώσεις?

----------


## nkladakis

> Νίκο μήπως έχει το avatar σου σε μεγάλη ανάλυση να μου το δώσεις?


Όχι δεν το έχω  ::  
Λοιπόν mac mini πήραν τελευταία tassos, dti και εσύ.

----------


## koki

Ξέχασες και τον MacVegos ή Macla  ::

----------


## Billgout

Άντε να μαζευόμαστε  ::  

Και να οργανωθούμε ρε παιδιά  ::

----------


## mpak

μεσα, ειμαστε και κοντα.

----------


## Somnius

Άνοιξε το Mac.awmn  :: 

περισσότερες πληροφορίες εδώ
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=85&t=39637

----------


## wolfrathma84

Παιδια ειμαι νεος κατοχος ενως iMac και ψαχνω να βρω παρομιο προγραμμα σαν το DC++ για να μπορω να συνδεθω με το awmn.

Υπαρχει κανανε;

----------


## socrates

Φυσικά υπάρχει.
Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ σαν DC++ client το *Shakespeer* (Free).
Κατέβασέ το από το macupdate.com

BTW Somnius, αν και τα έχουμε πει και μέσω im το mac.awmn rocks!  ::

----------


## Somnius

Thanx mate.. προσπαθώ να το κάνω όσο πιο δυνατό μπορώ.. είναι και εύκολο να το θυμάσαι *mac.awmn*.

Φίλε wolfrathma84 το Shakespeer είναι πολύ ωραίο πρόγραμμα και το χρησιμοποιούμε σχεδόν κάθε μέρα οι Mac users..


Μπορείς να το βρεις στο inet & εδώ ασύρματα, 
επίσηςσύντομα guide στo mac.awmn

----------


## wolfrathma84

Ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια! Να'σται καλα!

----------


## Somnius

Α.. ξεχάστηκα.. μπήκε και το guide στο mac.awmn μαζί με μικρό screencast  ::

----------


## wolfrathma84

Ναι ομως δεν εχω καταλαβει πολλα. Χεχε...

Υπαρχει καποιο guide να δω; Δε ξερω πως να βαλω τα hub. Εχεις τιποτα προχειρα αυτη τη στιγμη να μου πεις να βαλω να δω αν παιζει;

----------


## Somnius

Θα πας στο wind και στις υπηρεσίες θα δεις ποιο hub είναι εκεί και είναι πιο κοντά σου.. εκτός κι αν θέλεις να συνδεθείς σε κάποιο συγκεκριμένο..

Μετά θα διαλέξεις να κάνεις connect σε αυτό βάζοντάς το σαν favorite.. θα σου ανοίξει μετά εκείνο το παράθυρο που βλέπεις στο Mac.awmn στο screencast, που είναι συνδεμένα τα hubs και οι χρήστες..

Και κάνεις την δουλειά σου μάγκας!  ::

----------


## Somnius

*Νέα post στo Mac.awmn*

Perian – Play Every Video Format


*και*

Apple Software Update [Guide]

----------


## Somnius

*Νέα post στo Mac.awmn*

iPhone 3Gs Vs iPhone 3G [vidcast]

----------


## Somnius

*Νέα post στo Mac.awmn*

Adium 1.3.5 - Popular instant messenger client, supports multiple services

----------


## Somnius

Ρίξτε και κάνα σχόλιο ωρέ! (comment  :: )

----------


## yorgos

Έχεις κάνει πολύ καλή δουλειά.... Είσαι τεράστιος...... Ο ανεπανάληπτος....Ο ανοίξτε δρόμο να διαβώ...... Ώ προγραμματιστείς λέμε  ::  


Όχι σοβαρά, πολύ καλή δουλειά! Κρίμα που είναι λίγοι οι "μακάδες" εδώ μέσα. Εχτές χάζεβα τα βιντεάκια για το [email protected] και ομολογώ ότι για μερικά δευτερόλεπτα ζήλεψα, αλλά μετά μου πέρασε  :: 


Well done!

----------


## Somnius

Σιγά ρε, δεν ζητάω αναγνώριση! :d

Thanx for your kind words though..

Κοίτα, όλα είναι στο να βρεις ένα ωραία theme και να το στίσεις, μετά να ξέρεις τι θες να παρουσιάσεις στον κόσμο και να μπορείς να το κάνεις σωστά, είναι λίγο buggy κατ'εμε ο editor του wordpress αλλά κάνει δουλειά..

Ξέρω μας λέτε "Macάκες" αλλά υπάρχουμε και θα δεις σιγά σιγά θα αρχίσουμε να μεγαλώνουμε στην πίτα των os  ::  (έτσι που πάει η m$  :: )

Το καλύτερο που έχω κάνει και θέλω να το τελειώσω είναι μετα Screencasts εκμάθησης, τα έχω αφήσει το ξέρω.. θα συνεχίσω όταν τελειώσω κάτι δουλειές που κάνω..

Again thanx mate!  :: 

edit : σύντομα και ένα special screencast για το awmn!  :: 
edit 2 : μην ξεχνάτε υπάρχει και παροχή e-mail της μορφής [email protected] που μπορεί και βγαίνει και στο internet, είτε webmail με inbox 10mb είτε mailforwarding σε awmnίτικο ή internetικό! (π.χ. gmail)  ::

----------


## socrates

Προσπάθησα να κάνω registration να αφήσω κάποιο σχόλιο αλλά δεν...




> ERROR: Image Validation does not match.


5 φορές έβαλα το captcha αλλά δεν το δεχόταν αν και ήταν σωστό.

----------


## Somnius

Βασικά νομίζω σου είχα ετοιμάσει account, πάω να δω τι παίζει με το user registration..

sorryz.. plugin βλέπετε..

----------


## Somnius

Τώρα πρέπει να είναι εντάξει χωρίς το captcha, μπορεί να τσεκάρει με κάτι το captcha και να ζορίζεται, τέσπα..

αν φαίνεται και το λογότυπο στο registration πείτε μου!  ::

----------


## Billgout

Πές μου τουλάχιστον ότι το έχεις στημένο σε MAC όλο το σκηνικό.....  ::  

Δεν έχω προλάβει να το δω καλά (λόγω φόρτου εργασίας και οικοδομής) αλλά μπορώ να πω μπράβο απο αυτά που είδα.

Μηλαράκηδες είμαστε αρκετοί, αλλά μάλλον πολυάσχολοι γμτ.....
Νομίζω κατα το Φθινόπωρο (μετά την μετακόμιση...) θα ενεργοποιηθώ και εγώ πιο δυνατά πάλι.... Το MacPro παραπονιέται...  ::

----------


## Somnius

Καλησπέρα αδερφέ, όχι δεν είναι ο server σε Mac υπολογιστή πάνω αλλά στο hosting.awmn του φίλου Cha0s.

Βέβαια όλη η δουλειά γίνεται στον iMac και postάρεται στο site!  :: 

Να προλάβεις να το δεις γιατί έχει πολύ πράγμα μέσα..

Είμαστε αρκετοί το ξέρω, αλλά δεν βλέπω να εμφανίζονται εύκολα.. έχω βλέψεις!

Να ενεργοποιηθείς, χρειαζόμαστε άτομα!  ::

----------


## Somnius

*Νέα post στo Mac.awmn*

Bluetooth Firmware Update 2.0
LeopardAssist 2.3.3
BirthdayScanner X 2.2.2
Site Updates Until 24-06-09
Jobs seen leaving Apple’s campus on Monday despite a liver transplant two months ago

----------


## Somnius

*Νέα post στo Mac.awmn*

macam 0.9.2
Nokia Multimedia Transfer 1.4.1
Goodies: Mail Stationery 1.0
CatEye 1.001
SignatureProfiler 1.5.1
Secret Maryo Chronicles 1.6

Έβαλα και μερικά παιχνιδάκια για να περνάει η ώρα σας!

Έρχονται κι άλλα.. !  ::

----------


## Somnius

*Νέα post στo Mac.awmn*

SuperTuxKart 0.6.1a
Hedgewars 0.9.11
MICHΛΕL JΛCKS0N

..έρχεται και το Sauerbraten 2009-05-04 - για Mac..
edit : εδώ το καλό το post μαζί με 353mb
Sauerbraten 2009-05-04

----------


## Somnius

*Νέα post στo Mac.awmn*

*FluidTunes*

Σίγουρα μπορείτε να χειρισθείτε τον υπολογιστή σας με πολλούς και διάφορους τρόπους άλλα το FluidTunes σας δίνει μια ωραία δυνατότητα.

Πολύ άπλα ανοίξτε το FluidTunes και καθίστε απέναντι από την iSight σας.

Κουνώντας τα χέρια σας ή το κεφάλι σας μπορείτε να αλλάξετε τραγούδι ή να κάνετε Browse μέσα από το coverflow πάλι με τον ίδιο τρόπο.

Στην συνεχεία του post μπορείτε να δείτε και ένα μικρό video που σας δείχνει τι ακριβώς είναι το FluidTunes .

...post : http://mac.awmn/2009/06/27/fluidtunes/

Χαρείτε το!  ::

----------


## Somnius

*Νέα post στo Mac.awmn*


Ρολόι Από παλιό Mac …


ActivateMMS2G: Enable MMS on iPhone (1st Gen)


ChangeMAC 1.6 – Spoof ethernet or MAC address

Χαρείτε τα!  ::

----------


## Somnius

*Νέα post στo Mac.awmn*


Solar Eclipse Maestro 1.0.2


Stella 2.8.3 – Atari 2600 game emulator


FileZilla 3.2.6.1 – FTP and SFTP client


pulpTunes 1.1.1 – Web Server for iTunes


Screeni 1.3 – Display your screensaver as your desktop background

Χαρείτε τα! :d

----------


## Somnius

*Νέα post στo Mac.awmn*


*AddressBookSync 1.3 – Download Facebook profile pictures to Address Book cards*

Το *AddressBookSync* είναι μια εφαρμογή για το Mac OS X που κατεβάζει από τις εικόνες των Προφίλ στο Facebook από τους φίλους σας και τους συγχρωνίζει στις κάρτες του Address Book.

Είναι ένα πολύ χρήσιμο εργαλείο για να κρατάτε ενημερωμένες τις φωτογραφίες των επαφών σας ειδικά αν χρησιμοποιείτε και συσκευή iPhone όπου με το επόμενο Sync θα έχετε και στο iPhone τις φωτογραφίες ανανεωμένες.



*Συνέχεια στο ανάλλογο post στο Mac.awmn*

Χαρείτε τα!  ::

----------


## Somnius

*Νέα post στo Mac.awmn*

*iTunesLyricsLocator*


Ένα από το ωραία στοιχεία του iTunes και κατ’ επέκταση του iPhone και όλων των iPod είναι η δυνατότητα μαζί με τα τραγούδια μας να έχουμε και τους στοίχους τους.
Το να βάλουμε στοίχους όμως στα τραγούδια μας είναι μια διαδικασία που αν και εύκολη σίγουρα χρειάζεται αρκετή ώρα.
Το iTunesLyricsLocator είναι μια μικρή εφαρμογή που...

*συνέχεια στο post..*

________________________________________________________________________

*Upgrade iMac Ram [video-guide]*


Σας παρουσιάζω ένα απλό και γρήγορο βίντεο που εντόπισα στο Youtube για να έχετε...

*συνέχεια στο post..*

Χαρείτε τα!  ::

----------


## Somnius

*Νέα post στo Mac.awmn*

*Open At Login*


Εάν συνηθίζετε να ανοίγετε ένα σύνολο εφαρμογών με το που ξεκινάει το Mac σας, τότε ίσως θα είναι μια έξυπνη σκέψη να βάλετε αυτές τις εφαρμογές να ανοίγουν στο Login.

Υπάρχουν δυο...

*συνέχεια στο post..*

________________________________________________________________________

*Subler 0.9.1 – App to mux mp4 files*


To Subler είναι ένα πρόγραμμα που δημιουργήθικε για να συνθέτει (mux) αρχεία mp4.
Κεντρικές του λειτουργίες είναι...

*συνέχεια στο post..*

________________________________________________________________________

*Moxon Antenna Designer 0.03 – Design Ham Radio antennas*


Κατασκευάστικε για την διάσημη κεραία που χρησιμοποιείται από Radio Hams σε όλον τον κόσμο...

*συνέχεια στο post..*

Χαρείτε τα!  ::

----------


## Somnius

*Νέα post στo Mac.awmn*

*VirtualBox 3.0.2 – x86 virtualization software*


Το VirtualBox είναι ένα πακέτο από προϊόντα για x86 virtualization για επιχειρίσεις ή και οικιακή χρήση. Έχει πάρα...

*συνέχεια στο post..*

________________________________________________________________________

*Dashboard de Aquarium 1.4*


Όταν κάνετε κλικ στην δεξαμενή, ανταποκρίνονται τα τροπικά ψάρια!! (Ακόμα...

*συνέχεια στο post..*

________________________________________________________________________

*PrBoom-Plus 2.5.0.3 – Port of the game Doom*


Το PrBoom-Plus είναι μια παραμετροποιημένη έκδοση του PrBoom χωρίς κόφτη στο framerate, variable gamespeed, re-record, walkcam, chasecam, full mouselook, fov και άλλες λειτουργίες χωρίς...

*συνέχεια στο post..*

________________________________________________________________________

*Ardour 2.8.1 – Record, edit, mix multi-track audio, now OS X native*


Το Ardour είναι ένα digital audio workstation που τρέχει natively στο OS X. Μπορείτε να κάνετε εγγραφή, επεξεργασία και μίξη ήχου ακομα και multi-track.

Δημιουργήστε...

*συνέχεια στο post..*

________________________________________________________________________

*Pod to Mac 3.0 – Copy, transfer or rip the music, videos, playlists from iPod or iPhone*


Το Pod to Mac σας επιτρέπει να αντιγράψετε, μεταφέρετε ή rip την μουσική, βίντεο και playlists από οποιοδήποτε iPod ή iPhone, κατευθείαν μέσα στο iTunes σας σε όποιονδήποτε Mac.

Αυτό που κάνει είναι να αποκωδικοποιεί την binary database, έτσι ...

*συνέχεια στο post..*

________________________________________________________________________

*The Cheat 1.2.3 – General purpose game cheater*


Το The Cheat είναι ένα universal game trainer για Mac OS X.

Σας επιτρέπει να περάσετε cheats σε παιχνίδια που κανονικά δεν δέχονται cheats. Μπορείτε να αλλάξετε...

*συνέχεια στο post..*

________________________________________________________________________

*CrossOver Language Tool 1.1 – Load CrossOver with a different locale other than the system specified*


Είναι ένα εργαλείο για να μπορείτε να αλλάξετε το locale (γλώσσα) στην φόρτωση...

*συνέχεια στο post..*

________________________________________________________________________

*smcFanControl 2.2.2 – Control Intel Mac fans to make it run cooler*


Τον τελευταίο καιρό ήμουν έτοιμος να μισήσω το MacBook Pro μου! Ανέβηκαν οι θερμοκρασίες σε όλη την χώρα, άρχισαν να ανεβαίνουν και στην κάρτα γραφικών του Mac μου! Αποτέλεσμα; Τρελά crash ακόμα και όταν έβλεπα ένα βίντεο στο youtube ή χρωματιστές γραμμές (από pixel) καθόλη τη διάρκεια της ημέρας…

Αφού το έψαξα λιγάκι, βρήκα τη σωτήρια λύση στο smcFan Control. Είναι ένα προγραμματάκι που ουσιαστικά ...

*συνέχεια στο post..*

________________________________________________________________________

*Mozy for Mac 1.3.2 – Online backup service – free 2GB*


Το Mozy είναι μια online υπηρεσία για backup. Κρατάει ασφαλεί δεδομένα από τον Mac σας όπως το MobileMe, και μερικές φορές και καλύτερα. Έτσι αν πάθει κάτι ο Mac σας (που δεν νομίζω) μπορείτε να ...

*συνέχεια στο post..*

________________________________________________________________________

*iPhoto to Disk 1.0 – Easily retrieve photos and movies from your iPhoto library*


Αν η iPhoto βιβλιοθήκη σας περιέχει χιλιάδες φωτογραφίες και ταινίες, οργανομένα όλα σε εκατοντάδες events, το να εξάγετε αρχεία προς χρήση μπορεί να αρχήσει να είναι πολύ δύσκολο.

Εκεί έρχεται το iPhoto to Disk να βοηθήσει. Είτε...

*συνέχεια στο post..*

Χαρείτε τα!  ::

----------


## Somnius

*Μεταφορά ενημερώσεων του Mac.awmn στο δικό του thread..

https://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=85&t=39637*

----------


## Somnius

Τον τελευταίο καιρό κατασκευάζω και το HellasProject.com όποιος θέλει Ελληνοποιήσεις/Μεταφράσεις/Wrappers και άλλα πολλά καλούδια (osx Kλπ.)

you know the place!

----------


## socrates

Επειδή το Mac Community αξίζει το δικό του χώρο: Mac Users of AWMN (http://www.awmn.net/group.php?groupid=6)

----------


## Somnius

Πω παιδιά πήρα το νέο MacBook Air 11.6 και τα σπάει το κούτσικο με έναν 128gb ssd πάει κομμάτια!!!

----------


## grigoris

καλο ειναι, αλλα πανακριβο το ατιμο

----------


## Somnius

Κοίτα, cold-boot σε 7,5" ή 8" είναι τρέλα..!! 
Βάρος? ποιο βάρος..
Μπαταρίες, αυτονομία?
Μήπως να στήσουμε ένα mbp i5 να δούμε ποιο κάνει π.χ. build ένα xcode project (~<20%), ναι το κατέχει το μικρό
Δεν αντέχει σε κάτι transcodings κλπ, το ξέρω, κι όμως hd 720p/1080p μια χαράδρα παίζει ακόμα και απ'έξω στο mini-display port to hdmi.. (+sound)

Τι άλλο να ζητήσω.. νταξ 1.2k€ είναι αρκετά, αλλά βρήκα αυτό που ήθελα.. τέλος..

----------

